# another clamp for tying off



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I had some of these clamps left over from my old jewelry making days. The board is for making the paracord bracelets. So just a little adjusting and repositioning for a new purpose.












I have seen them on ebay for a reasonable price. Just another way to skin a cat.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice ! good solution !

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Works nicely


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

that will get the job done~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

thanks amigo...been looking for that type of clamp for ages!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

ruthiexxxx said:


> thanks amigo...been looking for that type of clamp for ages!


They were in the jewelry section of Ebay. The heads are all rubber to keep from marring the gold and silver wire while wrapping.. Holds the latex great without damaging it. Enjoy!


----------

